# Stanley cup playoffs



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Being from Winnipeg I am pumped!
Our white out is going to be insane in the mts center(going to make the bell center sound like a church lol jk)
I honestly like the jets as a possible Cinderella story this year
We are young/tough and gritty imo a perfect playoff team


But jets aside,the habs/flames/van and maybe...Ottawa are all in
Since hockey is our national past time anybody as excited as I am for playoffs?
hockey fans in cmf!?
And...being a money forum.....a Stanley cup run in any of our Canadian cities is always good from a economic standpoint!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A couple of games every night for awhile.................


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I am...for the pools!

I love our playoff pool at work. Before the first game there is an IPO process. Each of the eight teams in the two conferences have IPO prices between $0.50 and $2 per share. You can buy as many shares as you want. The IPOs establish the pool of funds. The value of each share if that team wins the cup is the total pool of funds divided by shares outstanding for that team. Everything else is worthless. Of course, as long as the team is still in the playoffs, the shares have value. Theses shares trade like stocks with bid and ask prices throughout the playoffs. There are about 50 people in the pool and the action is crazy--especially in the first round when all the teams are still in it.

Can't wait!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

That sounds intense art2
Who do you buy shares in?
Curious what the jets are priced at?
I got a pool starting with my buddies it's a lot less sophisticated lol
Loser has to wear a ugly golf shirt in a golf holiday we all go on a winner gets dinner paid for at a steak house
Just simple bracket structure(still got to tweak it)
Also got a masters pool on the go!
Sags are you just bitter because your in leaf nation?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Did*


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

No bitterness here..........we would only miss being in the playoffs...........if ever we were actually in them.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Donald did you see any live games this year?

My 2 sons are in the city and get tickets online, usually nosebleeds for around $100 per seat, my wife and I motor in from The Pas and have been to 4 games (StLouis,Colorado, Florida and Coyotes

Just a thriller of a season and always watch Jets channel at home, the whole deal has been electric, who wotta thought. My first tournament was the Canadian National team based out of Winnipeg in 1967 I believe, that year they had a ringer in Carl Brewer.

Whatever the playoffs foretell this has been a banner year, reminds me of the 72 summit series for sheer tension, but the Jets are Champs in my books, never see them not give their all!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't believe on a serious note how bad the leafs have been for so long!
I understand the awful era of ballard but even that has been long ago
Leafs have always had a bank role and is def one of the most profitable teams in the nhl(forbes confirms this-they are worth 1.15 billion)
They are worth more than the 5 lowest market teams combined
It is unreal how long they have been bad
Notorious bad at drafting
I really don't get
I know the conversation about how bad the leafs are has been done to death but from a franchise business prospective it is mystifying


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I only got to one game this year Islenska(ironically the leafs game on jan 3rd)
Was a good season!excellent trade!I am loving the addition of myers and stafford(didn't realize how good stafford was)we stole that deal with buffalo
are young depth is unreal wondering though how it will all shake out from a salary cap perspective
I can honestly see us making a run
we will have the loudest 6th man in the league
had to laugh seeing the party already breaking out on portage and main for us just getting in the playoffs lol
I don't think anybody here will take the jets for granted ever again
god bless the Chipman group and true north inc!


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

We had many Finns come to The Pas, early 70s for pulp mill work and got to know them, fine people

Anyway one was a good buddy of Teemu who would come up here for summer fishing, never got to meet Selanne but Ramo Numminen (spelling) said he is salt of the earth and not a California sports ego at all (as I'm sure most would realize anyway)

Sadly Ramo passed away recently in a car accident. 

So it is "Whiteout" time and Manitoba fans have returned to the promised land!


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Guess who I'm cheering for? Got my vintage white jersey ready for home game #2. 

When the Jets left I never lost faith but man this is surreal. An amazing boost to the city. This town is rockin!!

And money seems unlimited. Tickets, jerseys, restaurants, bars, spending abounds. Life is good in Winnipeg.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Although I'm an Oiler fan I'm pumped with all the Canadian teams in it....I got a sh_t load of RCI.b. (I'm also happy the Jets are back...shoulda never left in the first place)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hint to people who only go to a game a few times and want to have the best seats and experience the feel...........

Several times we have called an upscale hotel in the city to book rooms, but want to talk to the concierge before booking.

We asked the concierge if they had access to the best tickets, and they more often have a phone number handy........it's their job to do these kinds of favors for guests.

Then book the room in the hotel.

It won't be cheap.........the room will cost a lot, the concierge will deserve a nice thank you and tip, and the tickets will cost more than face value................but we have always obtained prime tickets.

We sat right behind the Ottawa bench one time..........and in the first row along the side in Montreal.........right beside where Don Cherry did his pre-game stuff.

Sitting in the nose bleed seats just doesn't do a game justice.

Another hint for going to a Buffalo Sabres game. Book reservations in the bar/restaurant at the end of the rink. Go early and grab a table by the rail.

It overhangs the seats and you are close to the action, plus you can load up on beer and food all night. It costs quite a bit as well............but is a great way to see a game.

*The above may not work for NHL playoff tickets though.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Another bit of Jets trivia, the story on Mr Thomson part owner of the team who attended a funeral in Wabowden Mb for a new fan/friend

Yes that is The Thomson ultra rich Canadian family, very heart warming story,from Wpg Free Press circa 2012 roughly

Shows the man's character and fine traits...............


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah Thompson is def the man the behind the jets buying Atlanta 
Even though chipman is the face of the organization
It's comforting to know this time around we got the richest guy in Canada on board with the jets
Pretty sure their investment is paying off in spades
Wonder if Dave thompson will be in the mangement box up top during the playoffs in Winnipeg


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Thomson.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Playoff matchups.............

*EASTERN CONFERENCE*

New York Rangers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins

Washington Capitals vs. New York Islanders

Montreal Canadiens vs. Ottawa Senators

Tampa Bay Lightning vs. Detroit Red Wings

*WESTERN CONFERENCE
*
Anaheim Ducks vs. Winnipeg Jets

Vancouver Canucks vs. Calgary Flames

St. Louis Blues vs. Minnesota Wild

Nashville Predators vs. Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The teams involved in the playoffs who have never won the Stanley Cup.

Washington Capitals
Ottawa Senators
Winnipeg Jets
Vancouver Canucks
St. Louis Blues
Minnesota Wild
Nashville Predators


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The teams involved in the playoffs who have never won the Stanley Cup.
> 
> Ottawa Senators


*Well, if we want to be really nit picky on hockey trivia.*.the ORIGINAL Ottawa HC (renamed the Senators) DID WIN the Stanley cup in the previous century. :biggrin:

Their Jerseys were the same colours (B & R) and had a big "O" at the front. One of the streets next to the CTC center in Kanata is called "Silver Seven'
for those pre-NHL years The Senators (part of the NHL by the 1920s, played their last game in 1934, the end of the FIRST NHL era in Ottawa. 
The team did not return the following year due to heavy financial losses. 

They were reconstituted in 1992/93 with the NHL franchise. 



> The Ottawa Senators were an amateur, and later, professional, ice hockey team based in Ottawa, Canada which existed from 1883[1] to 1954.
> The club repeated its success in the 1920s, winning the Stanley Cup in 1920, 1921, 1923 and 1927 (the Super Six years). In total, the club won the Stanley Cup eleven times, including challenges during two years it did not win the Cup for the season. In 1950, *Canadian sports editors selected the Ottawa HC/Senators as Canada's greatest team in the first half of the 20th century.*[7]


The original banners of the winning years are suspended above the center display at the CTC center. 

Since the modern day franchise with the NHL, only year the Senators came CLOSE in the Stanley cup finals was 2007 (but close is still no cigar :biggrin, 
but try as hard as they might, they "died" against the Anaheim Ducks in the end.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

donald said:


> That sounds intense art2
> Who do you buy shares in?
> Curious what the jets are priced at?
> I got a pool starting with my buddies it's a lot less sophisticated lol
> ...


Not sure how much the Jets are worth yet as prices don't come out until Monday. But during the IPO, the idea is to pick teams that other poolers do not. However, a lot of people skip the IPO process because all the action is in the secondary market once the IPO is complete. We allow short positions so if you don't think the Rangers are going to win the cup, you can sell as many Rangers as you want. If they get eliminated, you keep all of the proceeds. But if they win the cup...ouch! Last year I picked up a lot of Kings for $0.10 when they were down 3-0 in the first round and when they won, they were worth $12ish if I recall correctly. I sold some along the way, so didn't realize the full $12 for all of them.

There is also some option trading ("I'll sell you a call for 100 Penguins with a strike of $4 up to the end of the second round for $0.50").

It's pretty intense.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

To help out you poolers out there I have added the winners of each first round match-up. You can thank me later. 

Nice to see 5 Canadian teams. A shame that Montréal and Vancouver get knocked off early by other Canadian teams but the momentum of the Sens and Flames will be a force. 

Get those TVs fired up! 

My first round picks...


EASTERN CONFERENCE

New York Rangers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins --Winner: NYR

Washington Capitals vs. New York Islanders. --Winner: Caps

Montreal Canadiens vs. Ottawa Senators. --Winner: Sens

Tampa Bay Lightning vs. Detroit Red Wings. --Winner: Bolts

WESTERN CONFERENCE

Anaheim Ducks vs. Winnipeg Jets. --Winner: JETS 

Vancouver Canucks vs. Calgary Flames --Winner: Flames

St. Louis Blues vs. Minnesota Wild --Winner: Blues

Nashville Predators vs. Chicago Blackhawk --Winner: Hawks


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

jets...you got the habs losing?(habs are my 2nd favorite team ,favorite before we got or team back,,,generational thing in my family going back to original 6)
Awesome hockey city,my friend was showing me vids she was recording from last years cup run and the streets in mtl were nuts)
i'll go
eastern
rangers
islanders
habs
bolts

western
jets
flames
wild
hawks


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> *Well, if we want to be really nit picky on hockey trivia.*.the ORIGINAL Ottawa HC (renamed the Senators) DID WIN the Stanley cup in the previous century. :biggrin:
> 
> Their Jerseys were the same colours (B & R) and had a big "O" at the front. One of the streets next to the CTC center in Kanata is called "Silver Seven'
> for those pre-NHL years The Senators (part of the NHL by the 1920s, played their last game in 1934, the end of the FIRST NHL era in Ottawa.
> ...


Well, if you want to be really picky, there is no real lineage between the old Senators and the modern one. One of the reasons why they shouldn't claim those Stanley Cups. The original one moved to St.Louis and folded a year later.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

donald said:


> jets...you got the habs losing?(habs are my 2nd favorite team ,favorite before we got or team back,,,generational thing in my family going back to original 6)
> Awesome hockey city,my friend was showing me vids she was recording from last years cup run and the streets in mtl were nuts)
> i'll go
> eastern
> ...


Sorry Donald, just calling it the way I see it. Ottawa is on a crazy run right now. Only lost twice in last 22 games I think. And Mark Stone is leading scorer in NHL in that stretch. Throw in the Hamburgler in net and I figure they'll upset the Habs.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Interesting.......on the poor season by the LA Kings this year.

It has been said they are a very tired team, having played some 80 plus more games than other teams over the past couple of years. (an extra hockey season)

The Kings were billed as the perfect playoff team. Big, gruelling, good defence and goaltending, and a solid mix of big forwards.

The playoffs grind teams down. Look for a team that resembles the Kings in makeup and maybe there might be the winner.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

The beauty of it all is my quiet cat has as much a chance picking the winners, so here goes (my picks

For the East: Penguins , Islanders, Ottawa, and Tampa Bay

For the West Jets (of course), Flames, St.Louis, Nashville

It is a new season everyone knows but hot goaltending is key plus plenty of luck and avoid the injury bug

Beyond that anything goes, the hockey gods will intervene here and there, Good luck on your special team!,


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Refreshing positive for the Jets has been the buy in attitude of the players for coach Paul Maurice' angle on defensive style, less goals against and zone coverage,

Add to this coach and his family were warmly welcomed into the community, a huge plus for relocating, said he liked the small town feel of the Peg and soon committed to a 4 year contract.

Bigger is not always better!


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's my guesses:

EASTERN CONFERENCE

New York Rangers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins = NYR

Washington Capitals vs. New York Islanders = Caps

Montreal Canadiens vs. Ottawa Senators = Habs

Tampa Bay Lightning vs. Detroit Red Wings = Bolts

WESTERN CONFERENCE

Anaheim Ducks vs. Winnipeg Jets = Ducks (sorry, 'peg fans) 

Vancouver Canucks vs. Calgary Flames = Flames

St. Louis Blues vs. Minnesota Wild = Blues

Nashville Predators vs. Chicago Blackhawk = Preds


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Take heart Jets fans, we were well into both games and 0/2 could easily be 2 and 0

I think the push to the playoffs took a lot out of the Jet but predict they can come back and win in a 7 game series

The homer coming up will be crazy and the Peg a rocking................


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Good point Islenska. Just getting in was a huge victory that consumed much energy. I'm also more impressed with Anaheim defenseman. I thought our forechecking forwards would eventually break them. Not so. 

But win or lose the first game back in Winnipeg on Monday is going to be an incredible event. I managed to grab 2 tickets together when they were released last week. Going to be huge thrill just to be in the building with my son. I was there 19 years ago when the Jets 1.0. played Detroit in the playoffs. Never thought I would see this again. 

I'm with you. If we can win the next 2 at home, it's a new series again and we win in 7.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Wow good for you attending the big event

If your son doesn't want to go........................


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Alas..for there is no joy in Bytown..for the mighty Sens have "struck out"..again against the Habs...3 for 3 now... in a best of 7.
Now it WILL take a miracle for the Sens to advance to the next level.:hopelessness:
Perhaps it was bad karma after all, to go ahead and announce the "Sens Mile"...

"Kiss the day goodbye..and point me to tomorrow,
We did what we had to do...
but we won't regret..what we did for love (of the game),

Now my eyes are dry
and my heart is with heavy sorrow,:sorrow:
we, the Sens fans, as we travel along
singing our song....in a Stanley cup world that now is gone
and we can blame it on all.... on PK Subban...
..but we will still pray for a miracle... and there is always next year...


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Just heard from my sons in Winnipeg, said the city is awash in whiteout mode

Will be a booming tonight!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

As much as I would like the Sens to win a few against Montreal, there is no way Price will lose 4 games in a row.....

Great game to watch Ducks vs Jets last night.....sadly they are now in the same boat, despite playing well, the Ducks are too strong to lose 4 in a row.....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Cal said:


> As much as I would like the Sens to win a few against Montreal, there is no way Price will lose 4 games in a row.....


Yes, the Sens crossed that line on Sunday..even if they fought hard. It would take divine intervention to allow the Sens to win the next four games, which
they would have to do now..and Montreal can "play with them" in the next 4 to allow the Sens to hang in a bit longer for the fans..but the outcome has been
cast.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Yes, the Sens crossed that line on Sunday..even if they fought hard. It would take divine intervention to allow the Sens to win the next four games, which
> they would have to do now..and Montreal can "play with them" in the next 4 to allow the Sens to hang in a bit longer for the fans..but the outcome has been
> cast.


Even though the bottom line is a 3-0 series lead, the fact is that they are all one goal games with two going into OT. Basically a lucky bounce here or there and the series would be much closer. It's not like Montreal is steam-rolling through the games.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Even though the bottom line is a 3-0 series lead, the fact is that they are all one goal games with two going into OT. Basically a lucky bounce here or there and the series would be much closer. It's not like Montreal is steam-rolling through the games.


Yay! The Sens came back from elimination in this game and it showed. Anderson did a great job with the shutout too. Glad that the Sens finally got their defence
going.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

They both live to play another day....

Out of curiosity what do you guys (and gals) think about the inbetweeen periods sportscasters and their banter. Personally I have really enjoyed alot of the rumors and league gossip that they reveal to us.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Cal said:


> They both live to play another day....
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you guys (and gals) think about the inbetweeen periods sportscasters and their banter. Personally I have really enjoyed alot of the rumors and league gossip that they reveal to us.


Do you mean Don Cherry and coaches corner? He's an "institution" in HNC until he retires. Ya gotta give him a lot of nerve for appearing on TV in those gaudy suits!
He has, from time to time "put his foot in his mouth" for some outrageous comments that were in bad taste... but that is who he is.

Stombo...na, never see him as a hockey expert, but he does have the occassional commentator from time to time that seems to have valid opinions/
It's all entertainment.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

He makes me embarrassed to be Canadian. I prefer my commentary from someone who was actually successful in their sport. Steve Yzerman would be nice. I personally won't watch an in between period show again till he croaks.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Don Cherry that is.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Well what about those Sens! They have been given new life with goalie Craig Anderson..their secret weapon against the Habs.

Even PK Subban, nasty player that he is, hated by Ottawa fans, couldn't do anything in Game 5 on home ice. 
He finally hightailed it late in period 3 to the dressing room in shame.

It all came to an end, when he tried to attack the Sens goalie trying to do his job , provoking him with stick jabbing..
of course, the Sens would have none of that and ganged up on him behind the Ottawa net, then attempted to pummel him to teach him a lesson
to leave their goalie alone, until the referees had to pull the Sens defence off of him.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

.... had to work and missed most of the game but did see the end of the third.

I recalled it being Prust that did the spearing, which the TSN video highlight package (as well as the article) confirm. Both PK and Prust were assessed penalties at 17:17 of the third period from this incident.


Cheers


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

You may be right. I just saw the replay and it looked like PK was in on it. In any case, his careless and deliberate antics of choppng across the wrist of a Sens player a couple of games ago, putting the Sens player out of action until last night's game, shows that he is a 'dirty hockey player', but maybe the Habs fans prefer that..after all the age of "Mr. Hockey" (Gordie Howe) is pretty much over now.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Well what about those Sens! They have been given new life with goalie Craig Anderson..their secret weapon against the Habs.
> 
> Even PK Subban, nasty player that he is, hated by Ottawa fans, couldn't do anything in Game 5 on home ice.
> He finally hightailed it late in period 3 to the dressing room in shame.
> ...


Yeah, that was Prust poking at Anderson. It'll be interesting at how Montreal reacts, but I could see Ottawa winning the series as the floodgates were opened up yesterday.

Really, Montreal is a one trick pony, and completely dependent on Price. Scoring is fairly difficult for them as they don't really have much of an offence.

I'm sure Price is going to be really happy with Prust if the Senators starting doing the same thing to him.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=765071&navid=DL|NHL|home


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Really, Montreal is a one trick pony, and completely dependent on Price. Scoring is fairly difficult for them as they don't really have much of an offence.
> 
> I'm sure Price is going to be really happy with Prust if the Senators starting doing the same thing to him.





> "At the end of the day, we're up 3-2 [in the series]," forward Max Pacioretty said. "This is a good team we're playing against. Nobody said it was going to be easy. They definitely have a lot of heart. They battled back from the [NHL Trade Deadline] and played some of the best hockey in the League. *We were expecting them to play that well and their goalie is playing probably the best I've seen him play. We can't focus on that.*


So, will game 6 here at the CTC center, prove that the Sens are the "comeback kids" in hockey? 

By the end of the night we will know. It seems now that it is has become the "battle of the goalies". The fans favourite rookie goalie ( Andrew Hammond, nicknamed the " the Hamburgler", appears to have been retired to the bench after the Habs figured out how to get around him in their game strategy
and the Sens losing game 2. So far they haven't been able to figure out where Anderson's weak spots are..other than fluke or blind shots. 

Looking at the financial aspect to both teams, keeping the series alive to game 7 will certainly keep those team coffers filled with practically every seat sold, 
.......and the fans pumped.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> So, will game 6 here at the CTC center, prove that the Sens are the "comeback kids" in hockey?
> 
> By the end of the night we will know. It seems now that it is has become the "battle of the goalies". The fans favourite rookie goalie ( Andrew Hammond, nicknamed the " the Hamburgler", appears to have been retired to the bench after the Habs figured out how to get around him in their game strategy
> and the Sens losing game 2. So far they haven't been able to figure out where Anderson's weak spots are..other than fluke or blind shots.
> ...


Considering that they went to Mont Tremblant after game 3 to relax, I would think they were not taking Ottawa seriously.
http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/canadiens-rest-from-physical-series-vs-senators/

Anyway Hammond's play was probably trending back to average and he wasn't that bad.

I am sure the Senators could use the extra ticket revenue. I believe a number of years ago Melnyk said he needed the team to make it into the second round to be profitable.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Great game between the Sens and the Habs. Being a Sens fan, I'm sorry to see Ottawa get eliminated, but that is how the puck flies.

Both teams fought hard and the Sens and their 6 man power play-goalie pulled in the last 2 minutes was a nail biting moment in 
this series. and again...Price managed another shutout.



> The wild and woolly conclusion notwithstanding, Montreal’s defence did a far better job of allowing Price to see what was unfolding in front of him.


So now the Canadiens face the next winners of the Tampa Bay Lightning or the Detroit Redwings....should be interesting.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Great game between the Sens and the Habs. Being a Sens fan, I'm sorry to see Ottawa get eliminated, but that is how the puck flies.
> 
> Both teams fought hard and the Sens and their 6 man power play-goalie pulled in the last 2 minutes was a nail biting moment in
> this series. and again...Price managed another shutout.
> ...


If Price is on his game, Montreal will do fine like they did last night. Otherwise, they still won't be getting too far.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, it must have been something I ate.

I went to bed as a loyal Ottawa Senators fan, and when I woke up I was a flag waving Montreal Canadiens fan. Kind of like a metamorphosis. There was a lot of screaming and squirming in the night, but I feel pretty good now. 

_Go Habs ! _ lol.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I just want the cup in CANADA...where it belongs!
Anaheim will likely win IMO...I'd love to be proved wrong.
Habs are fun to watch, as are the Bolts.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, I wonder what the Vegas odds makers have for a Calgary-Montreal Cup final...


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

View attachment 4298


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Still have to say the Cup is up for grabs, there are no overwhelming favourites which is good, all fans can have a go

The Mighty Jets gave it their best and now we have a road to follow, look forward to some fine action, Winnipeg's appetite is whetted!

Now putting on my old Habs jersey, they have the torch!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Back to reality for the Flames.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

They really don't match up and neither would have Vancouver, but really could you have at least put up a more defensive and spirited effort then that. I don't think they could have beat Edmonton with that sort of effort.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Walmart in Tampa Bay is selling out their double cushion briefs........

Habs have Price magic bottled and more than just a hope now for the Flying Frenchmen!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Latest news...The Leafs new coach (Babcock) got a contract for $50 million for 8 years. I guess Toronto is getting desparate after not winning the stanley cup
since 1967 (Canada's centennial year) and in the last few years the team's efforts have not been up to par to live up to the reputation that they once had.

But $50 million they are throwing at him to what?....win or else? He is the 30th coach since...since the team started up..and around the 20th after Punch Imlach, who was the last coach for Toronto when they won the last Stanley cup.

That's a long drought....48 years practically...

The oldies are gone now..Johnny Bower, Terry Sawchuk, Tim Horton the Mahovliches, even "clear the track' Eddie Shack.

Nice money if you can get it..but I'm sure that Punch would be rolling in his grave if he could hear that..$50 million...now if Babcock doesn't bring them any success in the next 8 years, what do they do ..hire another coach and pay him...$60 million to sign up with them?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Latest news...The Leafs new coach (Babcock) got a contract for $50 million for 8 years.


 Very nice move! Maybe finally something will change..... Babcock in all 123 seasons he was coaching, didn't miss 1 PO... don't think he want to "make history" 

btw, from beginning of PO , I'm cheering for Bolts... T. Johnson and Nikitas are amazing


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I like that the Leafs signed him for 8 years. It sends a message to the players that he isn't going anywhere. So if performance is sub par, it will be the players moving out of town. Yes, they still get their contracts and pay, but may not get to decide where their family lives if they are traded.

They were pretty clear in the conference yesterday that this is a long term project, so don't anticipate a playoff run in the near future.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Knew an assistant NHL coach from years ago, he said players at this level are uncoachable, egos abound.

Babcock is a PR move and wish TO well, they were my team before the return of the Mighty Jets!


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I like the Babcock signing. It doesn't guarantee a thing, of course, and may be a Burkian or Phanueffian level dud...but I'd rather they fail through trying to improve, than through tanking or doing nothing. Now we'll see if they have the patience to build.

Who knows leaf fans....maybe in a few years you could be discussing on ice hockey in May/June instead of front office moves .


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Islenska said:


> Knew an assistant NHL coach from years ago, he said players at this level are uncoachable, egos abound.
> 
> Babcock is a PR move and wish TO well, they were my team before the return of the Mighty Jets!


The Toronto Leafs owners are gambling with $50 million hiring Babcock. Yes, he's had some success with gold at the Olympics BUT it remains to be seen
whether his style of coaching can turn this team around fast enough to be a contender for next year's cup.
I guess the owners have to do something for fear of losing the fans if the drought continues..but it is a lot tougher now to wade through the
NHL minefield of American teams (where money is no object for the team's owners) and come out on top.

A lot of changes have occurred since the Leafs won the last SC in 1967, with the expansion of the NHL the same year, now there are lots of top notch players on the other teams. Since 1968 over the years the expansion of the teams has grown now to 30, I believe and since 1993, the winners have been American teams.

It's similar to the Ottawa Senators...they have tried different coaches, come close in the SC finals a few years ago, but so far haven't won the cup
since...well ...before WWII. in the 20s. They fired their coach (Bryan Murray) recently.

*1993 was the last year that a Canadian based team won the SC* (Canadiens). 

http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=25426


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> The Toronto Leafs owners are gambling with $50 million hiring Babcock. Yes, he's had some success with gold at the Olympics BUT it remains to be seen
> whether his style of coaching can turn this team around fast enough to be a contender for next year's cup.
> I guess the owners have to do something for fear of losing the fans if the drought continues..but it is a lot tougher now to wade through the
> NHL minefield of American teams (where money is no object for the team's owners) and come out on top.


I don't think they expect a quick turnaround. What I believe is happening is that having a long term contract of 8 years means that the Leafs are locking up a head coach for the initial 3-5 years of hurt while the team rebuilds, but then have his services for another 3 years while the team is a contender.

What this signals to the fans is that they finally have some sort of long-term plan and not some ad-hoc strategy in trying to squeak into the playoffs each year.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> I don't think they expect a quick turnaround. What I believe is happening is that having a long term contract of 8 years means that the Leafs are locking up a head coach for the initial 3-5 years of hurt while the team rebuilds, but then have his services for another 3 years while the team is a contender.
> 
> What this signals to the fans is that they finally have some sort of long-term plan and not some ad-hoc strategy in trying to squeak into the playoffs each year.


Well. lets hope so. I guess they have invested "enough" in their head coach to have at least some idea that something is going to happen to get them into the
playoffs. They need some superstars though. Their highest paid players are 10 Mil and 8 mil respectively.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> They need some superstars though. Their highest paid players are 10 Mil and 8 mil respectively.


 Easy to say  There are ridiculous "salary cap" in NHL in order to promote "teams from a deserts"  To free up some room Leafs even sign injured player who not gonna play at all....
there are even strategies to avoid salary cap
http://thehockeywriters.com/8-ways-to-legally-circumvent-the-nhl-salary-cap/


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

carverman said:


> The Toronto Leafs owners are gambling with $50 million hiring Babcock. Yes, he's had some success with gold at the Olympics BUT it remains to be seen whether his style of coaching can turn this team around fast enough to be a contender for next year's cup.


 ... only the wildly deluded are expecting a one year turnaround ... I doubt management fits this category. If it happens, they'll take it but I expect it is icing on the cake instead of "must have".

They gave Carlyle about three years, Ron Wilson five years, Paul Maurice three years and Pat Quinn eight years ... so there's no reason to think it's a "win next year or you are out" situation.




carverman said:


> ... I guess the owners have to do something for fear of losing the fans if the drought continues...


What makes you think that?

Wiki says the ACC has capacity for hockey of 18,819, where adding standing room bumps it to 20,270. This link says that from it's opening to today (i.e. fifteen years) - the variation from high attendance to low is 444.

http://www.hockeydb.com/nhl-attendance/att_graph.php?tmi=8490


I can also remember during the Harold Ballard years, corporate box owners said they'd like to drop the box to pressure management to improve the team but based on demand/the waiting list to get a box, they would afraid it would be decades or never to get one after the team improved. 




carverman said:


> It's similar to the Ottawa Senators...they have tried different coaches, come close in the SC finals a few years ago, but so far haven't won the cup since...well ...before WWII. in the 20s. *They fired their coach (Bryan Murray) recently.*


Really? 

I suspect you need to check your facts ... last I heard, Bryan Murray gave up coaching to become GM in June 2007. He temporarily stepped in as interim HC when he fired John Paddock in Feb 2008. AFAICT, that's the last Murray has coached *any* NHL team.

The recent Ottawa HC firing was third HC after Murray, Paul MacLean who was Ottawa's HC for about three years.


Cheers


*PS*

I'm puzzled by the "some success with gold at the Olympics" part ... unless the big $$$ of the contract is obscuring his NHL record?

Twelve years in the NHL as HC with two NHL teams with eleven years making the playoffs. 

It remains to be seen how much was the team/GM providing good players but with injuries/change of players etc., coaching IMO plays a significant role.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't think any NHL team has won the Stanley Cup with a great coach and lousy players, but great players and a lousy coach can win.

I was involved in hockey for 40 years, and the team with the best players almost always win the game.

The 50 million might have been better spent hiring scouts to cover all the leagues and rely less on Central Scouting ratings.

Interesting that some of the best players in the league, often defencemen, were undrafted until their overage year or signed as free agents.

Dennis Wideman was an overager (241st and signed as a free agent) Jake Muzzin was signed by LA as a free agent. Ondrej Palat was passed up for his draft and was the fourth last player drafted as an overager. (204th). All of those players are impact players for their teams.

If you want to find the nuggets..........you got to go out and look for them.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Well. lets hope so. I guess they have invested "enough" in their head coach to have at least some idea that something is going to happen to get them into the
> playoffs. They need some superstars though. Their highest paid players are 10 Mil and 8 mil respectively.


Just because they are overpaid at 10 and 8 Mil, that doesn't mean they are superstars, or to be considered a superstar, you have to be paid X millions. After all, the max that one can make due to the salary cap is $13.8M this year. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_player_salaries_in_the_NHL#2014.E2.80.9315_season

Kessel at $10M is tied as the fifth highest paid player (Salary cap hit is a little different). I don't think that his stats justify that. I mean he is making the same money as Ovechkin. 

As for salary cap, it is meant to reign in stupidity. Otherwise, the Leafs could have possibly paid Clarkson even more money. The cap has a negative effect that isn't so obvious. It can happen to a team that develops internal talent, but you have a large number who hit free agency eligibility at the same time so to sign them all, you may surpass the cap. This means that teams have to continually churn in rookies into the system. Also, you won't likely have the same team over a long period of time even if you wanted to keep them all. I believe Boston and Chicago come into mind with this situation.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The cap can definitely make it hard to keep the same team together for a number of years....

I do think it makes for some interesting trades, Clarkson/Horton come to mind.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Cal said:


> The cap can definitely make it hard to keep the same team together for a number of years....
> 
> I do think it makes for some interesting trades, Clarkson/Horton come to mind.


The cap issue is hitting the Ottawa Senators. Regardless of their internal cap, they have 5 RFAs and 1 UFA that they would want to keep. Even though they had one of the lowest payrolls last year, they may be near the upper half of the top spending teams without signing a big name.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

In all honesty I have been watching the Memorial Cup this week. Glad to see the Generals make the finals on Sunday.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

And then there was One, actually 3 but enjoyed Tampa confounding the analysts

Tonight Chicago/Anaheim, betting on the Ducks

The season is wrapping up and I know it is too long but just a "hockey nut"!


----------

